# يا رب املا قلبى بحبك



## happy angel (24 فبراير 2009)

*إملأ قلبي بحبك

ياربى يسوع المسيح، املأ قلبى بحبك وبإيمانك وبحنانك التى فى وصاياك وأحكامك. 
اعطنى نعمة التقوى والسكون والهدوء والتواضع الحقيقى فى كل شىء،
حتى أعيش مع الجميع فى وداعة وبشاشة،
وأجد نعمة فى عيونهم،
ويجدون نعمة فى عينى. 
ياربى ثبتنى فى إيمانك،
واظهر إرادتك مع عبدك،
واهدنى إلى ملكوتك. 
ياربنا يسوع المسيح،
ياتمام الحق،
اضىء فى عقولنا وقلوبنا حقك حسب رغبتك،
لتعرف كيف نسلك فى سبيلك.
لك المجد من الآن وإلى الأبد. آمين.*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله اوووووى يا هابى 

ميرررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (25 فبراير 2009)

*امين حلوه قوي صلاتك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (25 فبراير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *إملأ قلبي بحبك
> 
> ياربى يسوع المسيح، املأ قلبى بحبك وبإيمانك وبحنانك التى فى وصاياك وأحكامك.
> اعطنى نعمة التقوى والسكون والهدوء والتواضع الحقيقى فى كل شىء،
> ...




امين ........................ الرب يباركك


----------



## fight the devil (26 فبراير 2009)

آميــــــن
شكرا على الصلاه وربنا يبارك خدمتك اختي happy engel


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

اميـن

صلاه جميله جدااااااااااا يا هابى

شكراااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## soko (1 مارس 2009)

إملأ قلبي بحبك

ياربى يسوع المسيح، املأ قلبى بحبك وبإيمانك وبحنانك التى فى وصاياك وأحكامك. 
اعطنى نعمة التقوى والسكون والهدوء والتواضع الحقيقى فى كل شىء،
حتى أعيش مع الجميع فى وداعة وبشاشة،
وأجد نعمة فى عيونهم،
ويجدون نعمة فى عينى. 
ياربى ثبتنى فى إيمانك،
واظهر إرادتك مع عبدك،
واهدنى إلى ملكوتك. 
ياربنا يسوع المسيح،
ياتمام الحق،
اضىء فى عقولنا وقلوبنا حقك حسب رغبتك،
لتعرف كيف نسلك فى سبيلك.
لك المجد من الآن وإلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## Gondy maghol (2 مارس 2009)

امين امين امين :new5:​


----------



## soko (3 مارس 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## kalimooo (4 مارس 2009)

soko

آمين. 
شكراااااااا على الصلاة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 مارس 2009)

امين
شكرا على روعة الصلاة​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

آمين ..آمين ..آمين


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

آمين آمين..آمين


----------



## soko (18 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى لموروكم


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> صلاه جميله اوووووى يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

المحارب الجريح قال:


> *امين حلوه قوي صلاتك​*


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> امين ........................ الرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

salman shamoon قال:


> آميــــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه وربنا يبارك خدمتك اختي happy engel


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـن
> 
> صلاه جميله جدااااااااااا يا هابى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> آمين آمين..آمين


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2009)

*إملأ قلبي بحبك

ياربى يسوع المسيح، املأ قلبى بحبك وبإيمانك وبحنانك التى فى وصاياك وأحكامك. 
اعطنى نعمة التقوى والسكون والهدوء والتواضع الحقيقى فى كل شىء،
حتى أعيش مع الجميع فى وداعة وبشاشة،
وأجد نعمة فى عيونهم،
ويجدون نعمة فى عينى. 
ياربى ثبتنى فى إيمانك،
واظهر إرادتك مع عبدك،
واهدنى إلى ملكوتك. 
ياربنا يسوع المسيح،
ياتمام الحق،
اضىء فى عقولنا وقلوبنا حقك حسب رغبتك،
لتعرف كيف نسلك فى سبيلك.
لك المجد من الآن وإلى الأبد. آمين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

اميــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (30 يوليو 2009)

*امين ربى يسوع*
*ديما على الرحب حبيبى كيرو*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا الك انت حبيبى كليمو لتواجدك  معانا
ربنا يبارك محبتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2009)

*املا قلبى بحبك*

*إملأ قلبي بحبك

ياربى يسوع المسيح، املأ قلبى بحبك وبإيمانك وبالتلذذ بوصاياك وأحكامك. اعطنى نعمة التقوى والسكون والهدوء والتواضع الحقيقى فى كل شىء، حتى أعيش مع الجميع فى وداعة وبشاشة، وأجد نعمة فى عيونهم، ويجدون نعمة فى عينى. 

ياربى ثبتنى فى إيمانك، واظهر إرادتك مع عبدك، واهدنى إلى ملكوتك. 

ياربنا يسوع المسيح، ياتمام الحق، اضىء فى عقولنا وقلوبنا حقك حسب رغبتك، لتعرف كيف نسلك فى سبيلك.

 لك المجد من الآن وإلى الأبد. آمين. *​


----------



## استفانوس (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*

نعم يارب
درب حياتي على القداسة
اعطني ان اكون مثمرا في حقلك
نمي فيني الرجاء وهب لي عيون الايمان
لكي اشهد عنك في كل مكان
اعتق افكاري بكل ما هو لايليق
واجعل مني ملح ونور في وسط محيطي
آمين ​


----------



## youhnna (25 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*

*اميييييين
شكراااااااا سندريلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (26 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*

*ياربى يسوع المسيح، املأ قلبى بحبك وبإيمانك وبحنانك التى فى وصاياك وأحكامك. 
اعطنى نعمة التقوى والسكون والهدوء والتواضع الحقيقى فى كل شىء،
حتى أعيش مع الجميع فى وداعة وبشاشة،
وأجد نعمة فى عيونهم،*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*

امين 




جميل  يا سندريلا

شكراااااا على الصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*

اميــــــــــــــــــن 
ميرررررسى على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*



استفانوس قال:


> نعم يارب
> درب حياتي على القداسة
> اعطني ان اكون مثمرا في حقلك
> نمي فيني الرجاء وهب لي عيون الايمان
> ...




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*

  آمين


آمين



آمين



شكرا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*



youhnna قال:


> *اميييييين
> شكراااااااا سندريلا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارم حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*

امين

صلاة طيبة بجد
مرسي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*



happy angel قال:


> *ياربى يسوع المسيح، املأ قلبى بحبك وبإيمانك وبحنانك التى فى وصاياك وأحكامك.
> اعطنى نعمة التقوى والسكون والهدوء والتواضع الحقيقى فى كل شىء،
> حتى أعيش مع الجميع فى وداعة وبشاشة،
> وأجد نعمة فى عيونهم،*​




*أمين يارررب
ميرسى كتيير لمرورج الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*



كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الاجمل مرورك كليمو ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: املا قلبى بحبك*



kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــن
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه الرائعه
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​




*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل كوكو
ربناي بارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2012)

*تم الدمج
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 يوليو 2012)

املا قلبى بحبك انت اغلى من حياتى ومن كل شىء انت وهبتنى نعمة الايمان بك انت نورت حياتى باختيارك لى انا اعتز وافتخر بانى مسيحى


----------

